# Lenovo E555, need help to restore



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,
I would like to restore my Lenovo Thinkpad back to factory settings without having to pay out the fee that Lenovo is asking for. I have the Windows 7 Pro disk with product key available. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You should be able to google that info. 

Before restoring, if you haven't already done it, save all ur files and data to an external hard drive device and make a recovery disk just in case. just a suggestion.


----------



## Jray72 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not looking to save anything. I just want my pc restored to factory. I have everything saved that i need to already


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/927851/Lenovo-Thinkpad-E555.html?page=127

To reset your computer to the factory default settings, do the following:
1. Move your pointer to the top-right or bottom-right corner of the screen to display the charms. Click Settings ➙ Change PC settings ➙ Update and recovery ➙ Recovery.
2. In the Remove everything and reinstall Windows section, click Get started. Then click Next to confirm the operation.
3. Depending on your needs, do one of the following:
• To perform a quick format, click Just remove my files to start the process. The process will take several minutes.
• To perform a complete format, click Fully clean the drive to start the process. The process will take several hours.
4. Follow the instructions on the screen to reset your computer to the factory default settings.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

there's also the option to hold down a key (look it up) and use the recovery partition outside of windows.

shouldn't need a key.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

From the run box rstrui.exe should start the process.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

A point to consider.

If what you have is just the Windows operating system disk, be aware it only contains the operating system. If you were to do a complete reload from that disk, it would not include the drivers for your video, sound, network and so forth.

If you have a restore image disk, this would likely have the aforementioned drivers.

On some computers, there is a folder on the C: drive named SWSetup which contain the driver files for your system's devices. It would be a good idea to copy this folder to external hard drive, DVD or thumb drive before doing any sort of reloading.


----------

